
Windows projected file system - zvrba
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/desktop/projfs/projected-file-system
======
dragontamer
How old is this?

Because I know that Window's "Zip" utility seemed to "project" into Windows
Explorer. I don't know if that's a Windows Explorer plugin, or if its this
file system.

~~~
WorldMaker
Windows Explorer since very early (95-era) has supported complex "Shell
Objects" and a COM-based Provider model for showing and interacting with
"folder-like things" in Windows Explorer (and some other file-system APIs and
tools that support it). In addition to "Zip" folders, it's what the old school
Control Panel used for a long time, and Windows WebDAV support, and a lot of
other things over the decades.

This new API seems a very different approach than the classic Shell Object
provider model. It is directly rooted to the filesystem as opposed to the
wider "object space" that Windows tracks, and it includes more things like
concerns for converting virtual objects into physical NTFS files (and back).

------
voldacar
It's very cute to see Microsoft's programmers discover 25 year old ideas from
Plan 9 :)))

------
wbkang
Does this mean we can more easily create a custom filesystem in Windows,
thanks previously possible?

------
feisuzhu
Seems like a Windows version FUSE ?

